# I guess this is my progression thread



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 29, 2022)

current pb's are there on my records page: https://sites.google.com/view/speedtimes/my-records so this is going to be fun

All times here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Sosnxmxs45QNx8CjFDl6T43IS0s0ipB_NLt45HfPdiM/edit?usp=sharing
(Thank you to @Eli Apperson for the shell to the google sheet)


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 30, 2022)

How's That your first average?

Anyway, nice!.


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

Corner Swap said:


> How's That your first average?


He didn't make cutoff before.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 30, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> He didn't make cutoff before.


PB not PR


Corner Swap said:


> How's That your first average?


cuz i practice but never on cstimer with official scrambles also i dont care much for it


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 30, 2022)

NONOGamer12 said:


> PB not PR


I was joking.


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Sep 30, 2022)

oh my gwash I got a 12.49 single 3x3!


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 30, 2022)

BRUHBRUH


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 7, 2022)

OH single 37.39 PB


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 7, 2022)

Update to top


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Oct 20, 2022)

I made some changes to the sheet


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

Hey y'all I got a ton of minor PB's and a few big ones go check out my sheet and I am updating my website to have Europe NR records


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

@lucazdoescubingstuff @GrettGrett Do either of you want to do skewb (if you do not answer i will put it as you are not doing it)


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 2, 2022)

LOL new best Ao1000 on 2x2


----------



## NONOGamer12 (Nov 3, 2022)

New clock single PB!!! 17.41 got another 17.08 also Mo3 Ao5 Ao12 Ao25 and Ao50


----------

